
Tilt: Visualize your web page's DOM in 3D - mbrubeck
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/07/tilt-visualize-your-web-page-in-3d/
======
justindz
I'm keenly interested to see if this provides a visual indication of markup or
layout clutter/complexity. That would be nice for sniffing out UI design
smells, particularly in big enterprise portals.

Sadly, when I launch the tool it seems to create an overlay that prevents
input to the page but doesn't show anything. Not blank, just invisible. I can
close the overlay and keep using the page. But, I can't see anything.
Hopefully I can figure that out.

I plan to use this for a side-by-side comparison of my product, Oracle web UIs
(I'm scared), some nicely-designed and clean sites and some prominent web apps
like Amazon or Backpack. Might be a useful tool for me on the "Marketecture"
side of things.

~~~
justindz
Got it working. Short answer, Intel igfx cards (aka, "work laptops") are
garbage. Chrome WebGL worked, Firefox didn't. I got it working, albeit slowly,
using OSMesa on Ubuntu.

Marketing department power!

Hope that helps someone.

~~~
justindz
And, I'll stop spamming after this, finally got it working with the same awful
video card on FF on Windows. I upgraded my video card and that still didn't
work, but I told it to force WebGL in the about:config. Apparently just that
setting was enough. Again, hope that helps someone.

------
viggity
This is actually very useful, Snoop is a utility for debugging the WPF visual
tree and it has had this feature for several years now. I don't know if snoop
was the first to have it or not though.

<http://snoopwpf.codeplex.com/documentation>

(scroll to the bottom)

~~~
bokchoi
Snoop is an amazing utility and I used it quite often when I was coding WPF.

~~~
spiralganglion
Their logo is.. quite something. I'm going to guess that it's developer
humour/culture, and not just an exercise in poor taste.

I mean, I really want to like it, because it's hilarious and audacious. But
then I feel a bit base. Oh, petty conundrum. Then again, obsessing over logos
is a significant part of our trade.

------
bwm
This is very cool. I really like the effort Mozilla has been putting into
showing people what can be done with modern web technologies recently. They've
got a whole bunch of other cool demos at demos.mozilla.org

------
prpon
The technology is pretty cool and all but I fail to understand why I need a 3D
view of a 2D world.

~~~
wvenable
The 3D dimension provides an additional data point: nesting level.

~~~
SystemOut
I have to agree. My first thought was going to be to disagree because I always
just use something like view formatted source or something to look at my
nesting levels within the dom but having it show nesting levels in place that
has a trivial-to-digest visual effect is pretty nifty.

------
systemizer
huzzah!

<http://mcqueen.mit.edu/tilt.html>

------
jsavimbi
This is an awesome tool. I can't even tell you how much debugging time this is
going to save me. Said time won't be reflected in my estimates or in my
billing rate, of course, but at least I'll have more time to work on my RSS
feed.

------
azakai
Wow, this is very cool, and very useful as well!

